# Sinks that i have done



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Kitchen


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

They claim that taping up the water lines nice takes to long and no one will see them, it still bugs me


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

that basket strainer and the supplys are the only problem I see,,, nice work


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> that basket strainer and the supplys are the only problem I see,,, nice work


 Those supplies look like the built in ones that are now coming with a lot of faucets.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful work, I do agree with green though, that plastic strainer looks real odd connected to that nice brass trap.:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the look of copper and brass.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That's it .... LoL


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks very nice, trouble is no one around here would want to pay for that. There is always someone who will do it for less.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Traps that are not concealed and especially under kitcthen sinks should be loose angled for easy cleaning a plastic tubular trap would have been a much better job Get out your copper hammers for that one😜


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Piper34 said:


> Traps that are not concealed and especially under kitcthen sinks should be loose angled for easy cleaning a plastic tubular trap would have been a much better job Get out your copper hammers for that onedde1c


I used to insist on brass traps and tubular...until I started doing drain cleaning.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I applaud the trap assembly in the first pic but it's not service friendly at all. The c/o traps are terrible ideas that only look good on paper.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Where's the c.o. Under the sink? Neat work otherwise.


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

now i gotta cut yer nice lookin copper drain just to clean it...:furious:


----------



## tbagz831 (Jan 27, 2010)

copper is way to expensive and why is the disanco so high up


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I know some smarta$$'$ that would fail the first pic because hot is not on the left.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice tool box in the first pic. I used to built my own like that for years and then thought I had to get modern and use a bag. I think I'm going back to making my own, that way a least I'll look like a real plumber ;-)

"Success is the ability to move from failure to failure without loosing enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In the first pic, how about a waste connector after the 45 and an adjustable ptrap? In the second, why a slip joint extension when you could have used a longer 1-1/4" threaded tailpiece, which would have looked a lot cleaner?


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

That 45 looks a little back pitched, maybe


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Suggestion

Change title, I was thinking we have some type of pervert plumber on here.

"Sinks I Have Done"

change to 

"Sinks I have installed"


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow 2 sinks huh........ Hold for applause ..................keep holding.........basket strainers crap, looks like reverse fall, ext tailpiece... Really? Coppers clean but overkill in this situation


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Wow 2 sinks huh........ Hold for applause ..................keep holding.........basket strainers crap, looks like reverse fall, ext tailpiece... Really? Coppers clean but overkill in this situation



:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Him Dim really proud of him work :jester::jester::jester: Him Big Boy Now


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

The brass traps were speced for this job and the cast was roughed in to low by the others and the second tail piece is what I was giving to fix the problem. I built that box to do pec in a previous job but I like it now for smaller tasks, supplier ran out of metal strainers so we used plastic ones in a rush to give the building back, we're doing 9 buildings of 18 suites each.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hellenicsnowman said:


> View attachment 22217
> 
> 
> Kitchen


 













That's quality right there.....:thumbsup: if a torch and knowledge of soldering were always needed for plumbing, then customers would always be calling a real plumber for repairs and installs.

You should have used sweat stops and rough brass supply lines to go for the hat-trick.

edit: I see that those supplies come attached to faucet.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Pressure 45 and not dwv 45 looks good but under cabinet not visual would use PVC unless spe out 2 b copper some engineers r retarded and call out for such stupid stuff I love meetings with them high class tards and put them in their place in a nice way every thing looks good on paper even my wife LOL


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good to me.
A real strainer would have been nice but some times you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

very good looking drain line and p-trap but then they had you install a cheap plastic basket strainer? why not a good solid Koehler brass one to come close to matching your other work ? otherwise looks like really quality work u can't help it when fct comes with cheap flex supplies. plumberpro

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

